# Dynatel 573A



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I used the Dynatel 500 for years locating telephone drops. The 500 does not have the A frame. Since I was an installer, I did not need the A frame fault locating capabilities.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I own two and love them:thumbsup:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking to pick up one of these to locate a fault in some parking lot lighting.
Any other reviews?

Thought I read somewhere that they are not designed to trace conductors/faults in pvc.?.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Some locators can locate cable faults.... some can't. Some may claim to, but really don't.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Looking to pick up one of these to locate a fault in some parking lot lighting.
> Any other reviews?
> 
> Thought I read somewhere that they are not designed to trace conductors/faults in pvc.?.


Haven't had the chance to really put mine to the test, hope some others can chime in with some better info.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've own and used a Timco Spitfire since "03", this is definitely an underground fault locator. Works on live cables or dead,probably the best feature.For cable locating I have Metrotech,Greenlee and Fluke,they do what they were designed to do well.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Looking to pick up one of these to locate a fault in some parking lot lighting.
> Any other reviews?
> 
> Thought I read somewhere that they are not designed to trace conductors/faults in pvc.?.


I don't undestand why it would not locate cable in pvc. It was the standard locator at the TELCO for years, locating phone cable in interduct, pvc inside a larger pvc. To locate phone cable, make sure the cable is not energized and remove all sheath bonds.


----------



## sgtadamdee (Dec 12, 2009)

Question about the A Frame. Do the 2 prongs have to penetrate the floor in order to get an accurate reading? Am curious as to how this would work over concrete decks or asphalt.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

sgtadamdee said:


> Question about the A Frame. Do the 2 prongs have to penetrate the floor in order to get an accurate reading? Am curious as to how this would work over concrete decks or asphalt.


I believe I read somewhere in the manual to drive nails into the asphalt long enough to penetrate 2-3" into the soil, then you attach the a-frame legs to them somehow. Seems like a real pia.

I just got mine Saturday and haven't even unwrapped the a-frame yet.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

For concrete and asphalt tie small wet sponges on the probes, put your ground spike in the dirt where you can. The "A" frame probes don't have penetrate the hard surfaces to function.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not going to find a fault inside a pvc pipe because the faults not touching earth. It'll trace the conductor just fine. It might find the break if the signal won't go any further when locating. Aquatronics EG3000, Dynatel 2273Mid, Fisher TW-6, Greenlee pulser. Good stuff and a couple of TDR's.


----------

